# spraying without a filter?



## paintnoob (Aug 27, 2012)

yesterday I bought an graco ultimate 1000 for what I thought was a song.

After doing some research on maintenance on it I've realized that the line to the gun goes right into the fluid port. According to the manual there's supposed to be a filter at the fluid port.

It appears that either the previous owner used it w/o the filter or removed it before getting to me.

So I have no filter and no dump valve/bypass. Should I add one before I start using it?

Thanks-


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

They were probably spraying heavy materials like block filler, elatomerics, etc, so they took it out. Just order one. Since I mostly spray latex these days I use the course filters.


----------



## paintnoob (Aug 27, 2012)

I guess the follow up question would be, is SW the best place to get the filter assembly?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

paintnoob said:


> I guess the follow up question would be, is SW the best place to get the filter assembly?


If they have one in stock, which they should. If not, just order on online


----------



## paintnoob (Aug 27, 2012)

just want to be clear that the whole filter assembly is missing, not just the filter.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Post pics of what you are missing. I am confused on the dump by pass. Are you saying the knob for the pressure release is missing or is it something else? If you have to replace the entire valve that is between 45-90 depending on where you find it, although I am not entirely clear on what you need as why I asked for pics. 

Are you talking about the manifold filter on the pump? I just looked at the link you provided yesterday and yes it looks like the manifold has been removed. Wish I would of noticed that yesterday but I just took a quick look, buying a bunch of things brings your price back up but at the price you got it for it makes it less of a blow. As long as the piston rod and sleeve are good that is.

Contact the member Mr.Fixit http://www.painttalk.com/members/list/ , Jack can probably get one out to you quicker than SW and probably more reasonable on the price. He has one listed on his site for 106.00 http://www.urepairsprayerparts.com/miscellaneous.html 

You could search around for a used/reconditioned one or contact your local service repair shops as well. Hopefully the unit is not a money pit.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Look at this manual, your pump may have had some set up like this, and if so that would explain why the pressure release valve is missing as well. If you look at the image on the first page the release valve is on a set up with what they call a fluid outlet assembly.

http://wwwd.graco.com/Distributors/DLibrary.nsf/Files/820047/$file/820047d.pdf


----------



## paintnoob (Aug 27, 2012)

Here's a photo. yes, it's the whole mani filter housing. i'll have to ask if the urepairsprayerparts.com mani includes the filter support or if that's separate.

I see though that the mani filter housing does't have a pressure release valve on it...

edit:


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

looks like they eliminated the manifold filter assembly and prime valve before you got it. without the prime valve you can prime the unit by holding the trigger on the gun open while the unit is running. the problem that, that presents is the prime valve is also a safety valve. not many people are aware of this, if your machine over pressurizes which it can if you have a transducer or circuit board problem the prime valve will open so the unit is unable to continue to over pressurize and will eliminate burst hoses and such


----------

